# Toxxic Von Theradras Sucht....



## Deathrouge (6. September 2006)

Hallo, 

wir, die Gilde Toxxic vom Realm Theradras, suchen derzeit noch folgende Klassen: 

1 Schurke
2 Druiden 
2 Priester 

Das wichtigste ist das Ihr euren Char spielen könnt und charakterlich zu uns passt. Euer Equipment sollte wenigstens T1 entsprechen, jedoch sind die erstgenannten Eigenschaften wichtiger als euer Equipment. 

Euer Alter sollte im besten Falle 18+ sein und ihr solltet zu 80% unserer Raids (Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag ab 18 30, Samstag und sonntag ab 14 00 Uhr) aktiv mitmachen. 

Weiterhin erwarten wir, das ihr immer bestmöglich auf die Raids vorbereitet seid und auch akzeptiert, bei neuen Bossen einiges an Repkosten zu investieren. 

Wir bieten euch im Gegenzug Zugang und Erfolg in Instanzen wie BWL, AQ 40 und Naxxramas. 

Wenn ihr interessiert seid, euch Toxxic anzuschliessen, dann bewerbt euch unter www.toxxic.net.ms oder sprecht ingame Apollos, Dagomar, Maniac, oder Deathrouge an.

MfG 

Death


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (7. Juli 2008)

Bitte um Close dieses Beitrags die Gilde Toxxic gibt es zwar allerdings entspricht der inhalt keines wegs mehr der warheit 

MFG Frêdo (Toxxíc)


----------

